# Interferencia de la PC al amplificador de Audio



## ebelendez (Nov 21, 2007)

Hola, habra alguna forma de eliminar esta interferencia?

Tengo un equipo portatil de sonido que llevo a donde me contraten. Aveces hay tomas de corriente bien aterrisadas (tres patas) y aveces no pero de todas formas siempre existe un ruido ocilante bastante molesto que se genera cuando conecto la Laptop al Mezclador de audio. Lo raro es que cuando uso la laptop sin contectar (con pila) o la conecto a un nobreak (desconectado) el ruido desaparece por completo. 

Alguna idea? Existira algun aparto en Radio Shack o similar para arreglar esto?

Ya probe lo siguiente:
- Cambiar computadora, cambiar mezclador, cambiar sistema de amplificación, cambiar de ubicacion (cuarto, colonia).
- El sonido existe aunque no halla nada mas conectado a las entradas del mezclador
- Si conecto unos audifonos o unas bocinas propias de computadora, a la laptop no hay ningun ruido.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 21, 2007)

Tienes que desacoplar electricamente el PC y el mezclador. Ya que el ruido es causado por la diferencia de potencial presente entre las tierras de ambos equipos.

Para eso puedes usar un transformador de desacople o aislación, que tienen una relación de transformadorrmación de 1:1. Es importante para conservar todo el espectro de frecuencia de la señal enviada por el PC usar un transformador especifico para esta aplicación.

Te recomiendo estos:

http://www.jensen-transformadorrmers.com/iso_aud.html

Saludos.


----------



## ebelendez (Nov 21, 2007)

Mil gracias por tu respuesta.
Te platico que con tu respuesta se me ocurrio desconectar la tierra de uno de los aparatos y funciono perfecto! De cualquier forma voy a comprar el Aislador que me recomiendas porque seguro las condiciones cambian de una casa (o colonia) a otra.

Saludos!


----------



## chiappy (Jun 25, 2013)

Buenas, tengo un mismo problema de interferencia con la notebook conectada a la linea de mi sintetizador, la diferencia es qe no estoy usando para ninguno de los dos equipos una linea de tierra. Podrian ayudarme? graciasssss


----------

